# foo.com[I.P.] did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to IPv4



## kq6up (Mar 21, 2018)

I have only seen threads in regards to these notifications from spambots.  However, there are several legitimate services that I am not receiving mail for on my mail server, and they error out with the following message:  
"foo.com [I.P.] did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to IPv4"
I have no clue how to fix this problem.  I have just rebuilt the sendmail.cf file to make sure something did not get mangled the last time I upgraded.  However, it is still bouncing real mail.

Thanks,
Chris KQ6UP


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 22, 2018)

Can you identify any specific mail servers which trigger these errors? Also: what FreeBSD version do you use and do you use Sendmail from the base system or did you install a version through the Ports collection? And speaking of which: does your MTA actually use authentication or some kind of relay?


----------



## kq6up (Mar 22, 2018)

I was able to get it working by using a fresh mail configuration from a freshly installed system.  It was probably the dns blacklist server configuration.  The list was SUPER old.  A whole bunch were probably timing out.

Chris


----------

